# Park PCS-10 versus Feedback Sports Sport



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I know there are a lot of threads about stands but I'm hoping some of you shop monkeys can give me a direct comparison of these two stands. They are both similarly priced ($159 vs. $149) but have very different designs.

I'm a fan of Park stuff but I hear great things about Feedback Sports. So what say ye?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Never used a Park stand before but i have their tools thats i enjoy. Now as far as stands go i have the feedback , and love it . Very simple and easy to use, can be stored away . Its not cheap and thin looking either , its extremely durable , versatile , and im happy with it .


----------



## Pedal/Paddle (Nov 3, 2005)

Another vote for the Feedback. Very good quality and I like the clamp better. It is not as fast as the cam type but it can be used on the frame tubes with care. Much better value IMO.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks all. I picked up the Feedback Sport for $149.

I just got a new bike and am surprisingly excited to throw my old bike into the workstand and strip it down to the frame.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

My Feedback Sport arrived today and I must admit I wasn't completely happy with it. Unless I've set it up wrong, the entire clamp unit rotates under the weight of a 26 lbs. bike. I've tightened the big round knob on the back as tight as I can and the bike still settles into a front-wheel-down position regardless.

I read the instructions and they talk about a clutch in there...is it designed to always allow the bike to rotate front-wheel down?


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

haven't had that issue with the feedback. The rear dial needs to be really tight, but it should hold a 26" bike from the seatpost without too much issue. Is bike rotating until the front wheel touches the floor? If so, I think something is amiss, and an exchange is worth looking into.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

The front tire doesn't touch the floor but it does settle into a wheel-down position. Maybe I'm just not turning the rear knob tight enough. 

Can you tighten yours to the point where the wheels are parallel to the ground?


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

well, generally the front tire will be a little lowerfor ease of working on the bike, but yes, you should be able to set it horizontal or front wheel high if so inclined. That said, the balance within the tripod might not allow that without the stand tipping.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Never had that issue with mine at all , and im working on a 35lb bike .. I actually had mine withe the nose UP and it was fine .


----------

